
Untapt Hiring Guide - telekid
https://github.com/untapt/hiring-guide
======
telekid
HN has recently seen a surge in conversation about hiring best practices. The
company that I work for (untapt) thought it would be helpful to create a
document to help hiring managers improve their own hiring process.

We would love feedback from people on each side of the hiring table. What
makes a hiring process successful in your eyes?

If there is broad interest, this document may turn into a more substantial
GitBook.

